# What type of angelfish is this?



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I think it's a blueface angelfish but in not too sure because there are like 5 similar ones. Can anyone help me with finding the correct name for this fish?
http://m517.photobucket.com/albumvi...smykOsuQxBDw2CQWFteX6l043Qy47jLqwIC/+Cira1F8=


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> I think it's a blueface angelfish but in not too sure because there are like 5 similar ones. Can anyone help me with finding the correct name for this fish?
> Mobile Photobucket


Juvenile Koran Angel Fish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Koran Angelfish


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot reeding madness


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> Thanks a lot reeding madness


 Glad to help


----------

